
Ask HN: Does it make sense to keep working at my currency devaluated job? - mxmpawn
I&#x27;m Software Engineer with a focus on AI from Buenos Aires, Argentina. I&#x27;ve been working locally for many years earning something like $3k or $4k usd per month but since last year our currency (Argentine pesos) has devaluated a lot against us dollar.<p>I&#x27;m now earning something like 1k usd per month. That money is enough to live comfortably (I don&#x27;t rent) but lately I&#x27;ve been thinking that&#x27;s not worth it to keep working for that amount anymore. I&#x27;ve enough savings to live without income for at least ten years (120k USD).<p>My idea is to resign and start focusing on three points: investing my savings, look for jobs&#x2F;contracting&#x2F;freelancing overseas and have a try at the startup game.<p>My biggest doubts are the current world  crisis like situation and that I&#x27;m going to be a dad next month, so it&#x27;s scary to be without a secure salary.<p>How does that sound? What would you do?
======
gus_massa
Hi from Argentina too!

Congratulations for the kid. Remember to sleep now, the next 18 years are more
difficult.

Never invest more than you can afford to lose. It's difficult to invest unless
you understand how the market work and there are no zero risk, high gain
investment. Perhaps invest a small part like 10% or 20%, assuming there is a
real chance you will loose it.

For my situation, I prefer an stable job, but I don't have too much savings.
Each one has it's own bias.

I think a startup may cause family problems. You will be at home during the
quarantine drinking mate and chatting with your friends, and not taking care
of the baby. I think your SO will understand that this is your work, but after
a few night of sleep deprivation and changing too many diapers ...

The advantage of a consulting/freelancing job is that you will get a paycheck
and that makes your job real. With some luck you can get the same dollars with
less work time. I'd recommend to read whatever patio11 wrote about consulting
like [https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/09/17/ramit-sethi-and-
patrick...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/09/17/ramit-sethi-and-patrick-
mckenzie-on-getting-your-first-consulting-client/) or
[https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/09/21/ramit-sethi-and-
patrick...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/09/21/ramit-sethi-and-patrick-
mckenzie-on-why-your-customers-would-be-happier-if-you-charged-more/) . Also,
there is a monthly freelance thread here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23379195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23379195)

